# Safari : halte à l'inondation !



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2003)

Il est frappant de constater le nombre de sujets qui abordent les problèmes avec Safari. Entre ceux qui sont encore sous Jaguar à qui on répond de passer sous Panther parce que Safari y fonctionne mieux, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et les divers soucis que vous pouvez avoir, on ne sait que penser.

Ou plutôt si ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peu de sujets sur les problèmes avec IE (pas taper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Mozilla,  Firebird ou même Camino sous Jaguar. Certains me rétorqueront que c'est parce que ces navigateurs sont marginaux. Pourtant sur les forums, ils s'octroient près de la moitié des connexions. Alors, je pose la question : à part le fait qu'il soit de marque _Apple, _pour quelles raisons vous acharnez-vous à utiliser ce navigateur qui n'est pas encore au point ? Le jour ou le mot Safari deviendra rare dans les sujets traités ici on pourra dire que ce butineur est abouti. En attendant...

À+


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2003)

Tu l'as dit toi-même, à terme Safari va dépasser Camino, pour moi il est déjà devant, je ne veux pas polémiquer sur tout un tas d'avantages des deux navigateurs, le fait que Safari soit le moins gourmand suffit à justifier ma préférence.


----------



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit toi-même, à terme Safari va dépasser Camino, pour moi il est déjà devant, je ne veux pas polémiquer sur tout un tas d'avantages des deux navigateurs, le fait que Safari soit le moins gourmand suffit à justifier ma préférence.


Libre à toi Darky. No problemo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu utilises Safari : OK. Moi je le rejette dès que  je l'ouvre parce que je veux des outils qui *marchent* et où je ne me pose pas de questions. Alors je vais préciser ma question. Qu'a donc Safari de plus qui vous rende supportables les problèmes qu'il pose ? Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé plus de trois minute  (surtout à cause de ça), alors je m'interroge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## vincmyl (10 Décembre 2003)

L'interface générale, la facon d'utiliser les signets et sa vitesse.
Il plante tres rarement chez moi ( quitter inopienement) et mis a part le non centrage des fenetres quelquefois, c'est un super logiciel qui va encore nous apporter des surprises dans les prochains temps...


----------



## bgali (10 Décembre 2003)

safari va vite et est trés souple et je le préfère à IE , mais ce n'est que mon avis ...


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé plus de trois minute  (surtout à cause de ça), alors je m'interroge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la liste des changements pour la prochaine version (dans un petit mois à la MWSF ?) viendra combler tes attentes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/hyatt/


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

Moi je m'en fou que safari soit estampillé de la fameuse pomme.
J'ai essayé tous les navigateurs mais vraiment et longtemps.
Sous OS9, c'était IE que je préférais aujourd'hui c'est SAFARI malgré ses défauts :

1) Quelques petits problèmes de compatibilités avec certains sites mal conçus en général.
2) Pas possible d'enregistrer la cible que l'on veut DL sans passer par les prefs et la selection d'un dossier de DL.
3) PAs possible de forcer SAFARI à DL avec speed download.
4) le remplissage automatique n'est pas aussi bien que ds IE.

Ses qualités :

1) Chez moi, il plante une fois par semaine et encore.
2) Il est indéniablement plus rapide que IE, et même que camino je trouve.
3) Il est très esthétique.
4) La gestion des signets est meilleure que celle de IE.
5) La navigation par onglet est excellente.


J'ai laissé tombé CAMINO après avoir essayé 2 versions en 2 mois... il plantait bcp plus souvent que Safari et IE.
A vrai dire j'espérais que la 2e version ne plantait plus, mais elle a crashé au bout de 5 min...

J'ai pas réessayé MOZILLA depuis OSX... mais il était tellement lourd sous OS9, il semble avoir tjs un certain embompoint non ?

Opéra, bof... pas d'avantages mais des inconvénients.

Donc moi c'est Safari et je garde IE au cas où mais je le lance de plus en plus rarement.

Ma banque est compatible SAFARI, tous les sites que je consulte également. 

Donc je lui accorde la palme d'or sans hésiter et juste derrière IE.


----------



## myckmack (10 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Libre à toi Darky. No problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il a qu'il ne me pose aucun problème et qu'il correspond à presque toutes mes attentes.


----------



## Yip (10 Décembre 2003)

Le fait que Safari vienne de la pomme a beaucoup joué. J'avais abandonné Netscape a regrets pour IE depuis assez longtemps et je lorgnais sur Camino, iCab et consorts avec la flemme de changer pour des versions beta que je supposais instables et inachevées.

Safari ne m'a pas déçu. Bien plus rapide qu'IE,  *très* stable (2 plantages depuis la permière version beta que j'utilise en permanence). Pas de soucis majeurs sur les sites (quelques pages de formulaires récalcitrantes, pas des tonnes), si des choses n'ont pas été affichées je ne l'ai pas remarqué car elles ne m'ont pas manqué.
Les signets = génial, c'était la première fois que je les utilisais.

Le seul manque de Safari : l'album d'IE, trop pratique.

Désolé si j'en "choque" certains, mais Safari me convient parfaitement.


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Libre à toi Darky. No problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safari marche et ne me fait pas me poser des questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Alors je vais préciser ma question. Qu'a donc Safari de plus qui vous rende supportables les problèmes qu'il pose ?


Il ne me pose pas de problème.
Je n'ai par exemple jamais eu de problème de fontes trop petites (mais j'ai de bons yeux c'est ptet pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

En fait c'est une question de besoin et d'expérience personnelle, comme dans beaucoup de domaines. Safari répond plutôt mieux à mes besoins que les autres et l'expérience que j'en ai est satisfaisante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S'il n'est pas adapté à tes besoins, tu as tout à fait raison de ne pas l'utiliser !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je doit admettre que je me tâte ces derniers temps, les fonctions de blocage des images de moz me séduisent. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est moche, même ses menus contextuels ne sont pas standards...


----------



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si j'en "choque" certains, mais Safari me convient parfaitement.


Tu ne me « choques » point, ce fil n'est pas destiné à faire du prosélytisme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Spyro à propos de Mozilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est moche, même ses menus contextuels ne sont pas standards...


C'est « LE » inconvénient de ce butineur.

Cela dit, il propose des fonctionnalités dont je ne saurais me passer.











Comme vous pouvez le voir sur les copies d'écrans, l'interface est moche. Mais je suis prêt à payer ce prix pour voir mes sites en Lucida Grande (très lisible est très bien lissée) et gérer les sites qui acceptent les popups à coup d'exception une fois pour toute. Il suffit de cliquer sur l'icone qui signale le phénomène pour ajouter un site à la liste.

Mozilla est très stable, il affiche tous les sites sans soucis et il est très rapide.

Vos réactions me font penser que le point fort de Safari est l'interface. Sur ce point, je dois reconnaître... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rien n'est plus subjectif que les notions de confort. Vous avez les vôtres, j'ai les miennes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

> Vos réactions me font penser que le point fort de Safari est l'interface. Sur ce point, je dois reconnaître...



J'ai pas lu tout à fait la même chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet si on regarde les commentaires, les points forts seraient plutôt, vitesse, stabilité et bonne gestion des signets


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 2) Pas possible d'enregistrer la cible que l'on veut DL sans passer par les prefs et la selection d'un dossier de DL.


c'est pas alt-clic sur un lien qui te ferait plaisir ? (à tout hasard ...)


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Libre à toi Darky. No problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Franchement, je n'ai aucun plantage avec Safari, à part le site de Laposte, tous les les sites que je consulte fonctionnent.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> et où je ne me pose pas de questions.


Moi non plus.
A part la fonction snapback, où il m'a fallu réfléchir un peu pour comprendre à quoi elle servait, je trouve qu'il est très bien fait.


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Alors je vais préciser ma question. Qu'a donc Safari de plus qui vous rende supportables les problèmes qu'il pose ?


Si tu y tiens :
contre :
- quelques sites non compatibles
- pas de raccourci qui permette de masquer en même temps barre d'adresse, de signets et d'état 
- gestionnaire de téléchargement trop superflu (pas possibilité de reprendre un téléchargement, de copier son adresse)
- pas de possibilité de changer google par un autre moteur de recherche (mais c'est pas grave, à part dir et google j'utilise quasiment rien).

pour :
- stabilité
- n'est pas une usine à gaz, ce qui est selon moi primordial
- snapback
- favoris
- intégration de rendez-vous
- intégration du carnet d'adresses
- navigation par onglet un peu plus poussée que celle de Camino



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé plus de trois minute  (surtout à cause de ça)


Je n'ai jamais ressenti aucune gêne à ce niveau (vous allez sur quels sites pour être embêtés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et puis au pire, il reste le Cmd - +.


----------



## Bilbo (10 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas lu tout à fait la même chose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toutes choses que Camino (pas sous Panther pour le moment) et Mozilla offrent également. Je ne les ai pas pris en compte parce que, objectivement, Safari n'est pas le seul à offrir ces « points forts ».

À+


----------



## minime (10 Décembre 2003)

Personnellement j'ai toujours préféré Camino, c'est sentimental, et on peut faire des trucs dingues en trifouillant un peu... mais ça ne m'empèche pas d'utiliser Safari (1.0 v85 avec Jaguar) assez régulièrement.

Il ne plante pas à tout bout de champ, mais ce point dépend peut-être des sites qu'on fréquente. À mon avis la rapidité parfois bluffante du moteur de rendu est son principal avantage. Je trouve la barre des signets, les onglets et la gestion des signets plus pratiques que dans Camino, et j'aime bien l'interface de Safari (en version Aqua), mais il manque un peu de "profondeur" au niveau du paramétrage. Heureusement que Safari Enhancer apporte quelques fonctionnalités (interface, modification du User Agent).

Dans quelque temps Omiweb 5.0 devrait devenir une sorte de version "pro" de Safari et proposer beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités. Je devrais retélécharger Firebird pour voir où en est le développement, les premières builds étaient un peu trop brutes de décoffrage, mais je pense qu'il deviendra très intéressant.


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais retélécharger Firebird pour voir où en est le développement, les premières builds étaient un peu trop brutes de décoffrage, mais je pense qu'il deviendra très intéressant.


Je confirme : je nutilise plus que lui en ce moment. Il na pas la lourdeur de Mozilla et les dernières build lont beaucoup amélioré du point de vue fonctionalités  un vrai gestionnaire de téléchargement notement.

Je prends beaucoup de plaisir à essayer toutes les nightlies (cami, momo et fire b). Il y a souvent des surprises (bonnes ou mauvaises, c'est égal). Avant je nutilisais que Camino mais il me semble  alourdi  et moins réactif ces derniers temps.

Tiens, il est lheure de charger les onglets du groupe _Nightlies_

bis bald


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (10 Décembre 2003)

J'utilise Safari car :
- Stable (je me souviens plus de la dernière fois où il a planté...)
- Rapide (me semble un peu plus rapide que les navigateurs utilisant gecko, mais la différence est faible ; bien plus qu'IE en tous cas)
- Excelente interface, c'est à mon avis la plus pratique et la poins encombrante (je déteste les navigateurs dont l'interface bouffe la moitié de l'écran...)
- Légereté (de ceux que j'ai testé, c'est le plus rapide au lancement).


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

> c'est pas alt-clic sur un lien qui te ferait plaisir ? (à tout hasard ...)



Bah pas trop non... ça fait rien un "alt+clic"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu parlais du "crt+clic" (je doute que tu puisses faire une erreur si grossière mais bon), je suis pas neuneu non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En l'occurence, safari DL direct dans un dossier prédéfini... No choice.

Comme le résume mieux que moi Dark Templar, le gestionnaire de DL est superflu, pour les raisons qu'il évoque également.

Tiens DT, tu m'as pas oublié au fait ?


----------



## Coldfingers (11 Décembre 2003)

Safari Sam m'suffit !  il est vrai que parfois, pour certains dl, safari merdouille et je donne un coup d'Explorer... La chose qui m'ennuie de Safari c'est son arrêt de recherche après un petit délai. est-il possible de débrider cela ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2003)

Pour ma part j'ai adopté Safari dès son lancement et fait disparaître Explorer aussitôt... Et je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre... J'utilise Safari à 95%... et si je tombe sur des sites récalcitrants, j'utilise Camino.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2003)

Juste deux arguments en faveurs de Camino que j'avais oublié ce matin :
 <ul type="square">  [*]l'animation de plusieurs gifs sur la même page est nulle sous Safari 
 [*]Je ne vois pas de différence de vitesse entre Safari et Camino  [/list] 

Mais franchement, à part pour quelques sites je ne ressort jamais Camino (par contre je testerais Omniweb 5 quand il sortira).


----------



## myckmack (11 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (par contre je testerais Omniweb 5 quand il sortira).


Moi aussi. Je l'attends avec impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais franchement, à part pour quelques sites je ne ressort jamais Camino (par contre je testerais Omniweb 5 quand il sortira).


Omniweb utilise et utilisera Webkit comme le fait Safari. Le rendu sera identique. Le choix se fera au niveau de l'interface. Encore une question de goûts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lorsqu'Omniweb sortira, je serai curieux de voir ceux qui abandonneront Safari à son profit. Je ne suis pas prêt à parier, mais je pense que ce sera marginal, image de marque Apple oblige.

À+


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2003)

Je me répète mais bon, j'ai plus de pb avec les gifs avec la version 1.1 V 100.1


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Omniweb utilise et utilisera Webkit comme le fait Safari. Le rendu sera identique. Le choix se fera au niveau de l'interface. Encore une question de goûts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et puis si Omniweb reste payant et avec son interface pas terrible ça va pas l'aider à se répandre.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète mais bon, j'ai plus de pb avec les gifs avec la version 1.1 V 100.1


En effet, autant pour moi


----------



## bgali (11 Décembre 2003)

J'étais trés IE et j'ai mis un peu de temps à venir à Safari. Il a fallu que Microsoft dise abandonner IE pour que je me décide.

Aujourd'hui je suis trés content de Safari et je ne rencontre vraiment que trés, trés peu de sites qui ne marchent pas avec safari. Et puis comme déjà dit Safari est agréable et je me sens bien avec.

Par contre il y a quelque chose qui me fait toujours revenir à IE c'est l'enregistrement d'une page web : avec IE on fait "enregistrer sous ..." et on a toute la page sur un seul fichier avec le texte, les images, les liens, les graphiques etc ... Avec safari cette fonction est trés mauvaise et les images ne sont jamais enregistrées ou si peu.

D'ailleurs à part IE je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un autre naviguateur qui enregiste toute une page web sous un seul fichier.

çà m'intéresserait de connaître vos avis sur ce point car j'utilse beaucoup cette fonction


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Omniweb utilise et utilisera Webkit comme le fait Safari. Le rendu sera identique.


Mais justement peut être qu'il proposera plus d'options au niveau de la taille des caractères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour les popups, ben oui c'est une autre raison qui fait que je me tâte. Cela dit j'ai rencontré très peu de sites qui aient besoin de popup se chargeant automatiquement et c'est à l'auteur de faire l'effort de mettre un lien pour l'ouvrir le cas échéant, na ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ils le savent quand même qu'on utilise des anti-popup !!)
En plus dans safari c'est quand même bien fait: pomme-K + reload et hop, pas besoin d'accéder aux préférences. Ce qui fait que le truc de moz ça me manque pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant si moz met un bouton sur les tabs pour les fermer, je crois que je vais craquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (C'est ptet faisable avec un thème, un thème "métal" bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Puisqu'on en est à déballer tout les tous petits détails qu'on aime ou pas dans nos navigateurs, je vous en propose un autre:

Quand t'es dans une page avec des trucs à downloader et que tu veux tous les prendre, eh ben avec safari: plein d'option-clic d'affilée, les dld sont même mis en file automatiquement (mais on ne controle pas le nombre de dld parallèles).
Dans moz certes le option-clic permet de télécharger un lien mais il ouvre un dialogue de sauvegarde et ça finit par être gonflant


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

Ah et puis j'aime le pomme-clic dans la barre des signets pour en ouvrir un dans une nouvelle tab (que ça ne marche pas dans moz me sidère même, ce n'est pas cohérent avec le comportement des liens cliqués).
Et le menu "ouvrir dans les onglets" à la fin des menus de dossiers de signets je m'en sers tout le temps aussi. (Par exemple pour lire mes 15 webcomics quotidiens: un clic).

Le coup de grâce: moz n'intègre pas le correcteur d'orthographe dans les cases texte. Dans les forums macge par exemple.


----------



## myckmack (11 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Le coup de grâce: moz n'intègre pas le correcteur d'orthographe dans les cases texte.
> 
> ...


Dommage que Safari ne l'active pas par défaut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. On peut utiliser un ctrl-click sur un mot qu'on pense faux mais je préférerais que Safari le souligne lui-même pour montrer qu'il est faux.


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

ben... Édition &gt; Orthographe &gt; Vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe
Et voila.
Ce qui serait bien c'est de spécifier une langue en fonction du site, mais faut pas trop en demander


----------



## JediMac (11 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ben... Édition &gt; Orthographe &gt; Vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe
> Et voila.


Oui et non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, car ça tu dois le faire avant de taper quoi que ce soit, sinon il ne vérifie pas le texte tapé avant de lancer cette commande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Sinon, j'utilise Safari parce qu'il est compatible avec MaxiMice, alors que Camino non. En plus, la fonction snapback est très utile, l'accès direct à Google aussi (même si c'est dommage qu'on ne puisse choisir un autre moteur, comme le propose iCab). La petite croix qui ferme les onglets est aussi plus pratique que le bouton de Camino.

Mais dès qu'un site ne va plus avec Safari, c'est Camino qui prend le relais. Et si vraiment ça ne va pas, c'est IE. Mais c'est vraiment très rare maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2003)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il y a quelque chose qui me fait toujours revenir à IE c'est l'enregistrement d'une page web : avec IE on fait "enregistrer sous ..." et on a toute la page sur un seul fichier avec le texte, les images, les liens, les graphiques etc ... Avec safari cette fonction est trés mauvaise et les images ne sont jamais enregistrées ou si peu.
> 
> D'ailleurs à part IE je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un autre naviguateur qui enregiste toute une page web sous un seul fichier.
> 
> çà m'intéresserait de connaître vos avis sur ce point car j'utilse beaucoup cette fonction


Je trouve ça nul.
Safari et pas fichu d'enregistrer autre chose que le code source, donc si j'ai besoin de ça j'utilise Camino.

La méthode d'IE ne sert à rien, ça crée un fichier dans un format propriétaire que lui seul peut ouvrir, autant enregistrer la page en PDF (fonctionne dans n'importe quelle application).


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Oui et non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chez moi en tout cas il suffit de faire ce réglage une fois pour toutes et il est toujours activé. Là par exemple j'ai quitté Safari, l'ai relancé, ai ouvert cette page, commencé à taper et hop tout de suite il a vérifié tout ce que je tapais.
Par contre il ne vérifie pas le texte déjà présent (comme ta citation) mais c'est plutôt normal (c'est bien "lors de la frappe") et c'est tout ce que je lui demande.

Note que pour vérifier ce qui est déjà présent c'est pomme-; (astuce: laisser appuyer jusqu'à ce qu'il revienne au point de départ pour qu'il souligne rapidement tout ce qui ne lui plaît pas, normalement dans un forum ça doit aller vite, sauf peut être sur un post de mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> La méthode d'IE ne sert à rien, ça crée un fichier dans un format propriétaire que lui seul peut ouvrir


Lui seul *et* ce logiciel qui était trouvable avec iCab (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est maintenant) et qui le transforme en zip. Et c'est pour ça que je me suis pas mal servi de cette méthode.  

Sinon je préfère aussi la méthode du pdf, mais parfois j'ai des surprises, et puis on a toujours curl pour aspirer des sites webs non ? On est sur unix, autant en profiter !


----------



## bgali (11 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça nul.
> Safari et pas fichu d'enregistrer autre chose que le code source, donc si j'ai besoin de ça j'utilise Camino.
> 
> La méthode d'IE ne sert à rien, ça crée un fichier dans un format propriétaire que lui seul peut ouvrir, autant enregistrer la page en PDF (fonctionne dans n'importe quelle application).



Qu'est-ce que tu trouves "nul" ????

La méthode du PDF est bonne si tu ne veux que la page inerte mais si tu veux un document avec tous ces liens et une mise à jour, et bien il n'y a que IE. 

Mais toi tu dis que camino le fait ??? sur un seul fichier ??

Merci précisions


----------



## bartsimp (11 Décembre 2003)

Et firebird, avec un joili look aqua (version jaggaur certes) vous connaissez ?

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firebird/nightly/latest-trunk/Firebird-mac.dmg.gz

A essayer d'urgence. On gagne par rapport à Mozilla:
- plus rapide au lancement et à l'exécution
-  plus joli avec son thème par défaut
- customizable à souhait au niveau des barres d'outils
....


----------



## minime (11 Décembre 2003)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs à part IE je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un autre naviguateur qui enregiste toute une page web sous un seul fichier.



iCab sait le faire, l'archive générée est au format .zip et peut s'ouvrir sur n'importe quelle plateforme (si on veut s'en servir dans un autre navigateur, une autre machine...). Seul inconvenient, il faut utiliser l'url complète au moment de la sauvegarde pour pouvoir ensuite décompresser le fichier.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2003)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi tu dis que camino le fait ??? sur un seul fichier ??


Camino enregistre la page html ainsi que tous les fichiers annexes (feuilles de style, javascripts, images) dans un dossier, et après tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec.


----------



## JediMac (11 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi en tout cas il suffit de faire ce réglage une fois pour toutes et il est toujours activé. Là par exemple j'ai quitté Safari, l'ai relancé, ai ouvert cette page, commencé à taper et hop tout de suite il a vérifié tout ce que je tapais.


Tu as raison, je ne sais pas si c'est uniquement avec la version 1.1, mais une fois que c'est réglé, ça reste actif.


----------



## myckmack (11 Décembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, je ne sais pas si c'est uniquement avec la version 1.1, mais une fois que c'est réglé, ça reste actif.


Chez moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Merci Spyro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'avais essayé, sans réussite, avec une version précédente de Safari mais je n'avais pas pensé réessayer avec les suivantes...


----------



## Eymerich (11 Décembre 2003)

Une question à tous ceux qui ont amplement testé les différents butineurs:
lequel préférez vous pour  l'enregistrement de pages web?

En ce qui me concerne:
Safari: Enregistrement uniquement du source html, sans aucune image. NUL.

IE: offre bien deux solutions. 1)stockage dans l'album (pratique, mais on est captif de l'application), 2) enregistrer dans une archive, fonctionne bien mais prend du temps (télécharge à nouveau la page) et le format est propriétaire à IE.

Camino: Sauvegarde d'une page est sous forme html dans un répertoir ou sont placées aussi les images. Rapide et efficace.


Mon autre expérience est soous KDE avec Konqueror: sauvegarde des pages dans une archive de format spécial .war, rapide mais comme le format arcive d'IE inutilisable par un autre programme.


Comme j'archive beaucoup de pages, mon choix est clair: camino mais je préfère safari (rapidité, onglets, gestion des bookmarks). Donc j'utilise safari pour butiner, et en parallèle camino, dès que je veux sauvegarder une page...  lourd et moche. Il faudra que je prenne le temps de mieux m'organiser.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Décembre 2003)

Eymerich a dit:
			
		

> mon choix est clair: camino


idem


----------



## quico (13 Décembre 2003)

personnellement, j'utilise Safari depuis un certain temps, et j'avoue que son intérêtn essentiel - qui le lui disputerait - est sa vitesse.

pour le reste, je suis d'accord : c'est pas franchement fiable, et beaucoup de sites ne passent pas. Le dernier en date, celui de ma banque (Crédit Agricole des Savoies), qui depuis une semaine ne fonctionne plus sous Safarai.

Ceci dit, j'ai essayé : Omniweb, Mozilla, IE, Netscape, et je ne sais plus quel autrte - et tous avaient leur talon d'achille.

En fait, j'utilise Safari, et IE, pour les cas où il plante.
Safari n'est pas la panacée. Mais quel autre logiciel l'est ? Si cette mailing list traite bcp des pbs safari... c'est que les utilisateurs de mac utilisent surtout les logiciels Apple. L'absence de plaintes envers les autres navigateurs n'est pas une indication de leur meilleur fonctionnement.

C'est comme pour la bureautique : Office est une grosse m...e, Applework a 10 ans de retard (on sait pourquoi), et openmachin gratuit ressemble au word du windows 3.0...
Les logiciels réellement fiables, de bonne qualité sont rares. il y en a, mais rares...


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Décembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme : je nutilise plus que lui en ce moment. Il na pas la lourdeur de Mozilla et les dernières build lont beaucoup amélioré du point de vue fonctionalités  un vrai gestionnaire de téléchargement notement.



pareil pour moi, firebird a été une très belle surprise.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Janvier 2004)

Une remonté, juste comme ça, pour être mauvaise langue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2004)

Mauvaise langue, tu m'étonnes, digne d'un troll...
Je verrais bien un PC user prendre des sujets comme "j'arrive pas à lire un divx" "impossible de me connecter à internet" "comment graver un CD sous panther" et tirer le même genre de conclusion que toi mais sur le mac.

Mais pourquoi ça t'obsède à ce point ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu crois que tout le monde fait semblant de le trouver bien ? Ou alors qu'on se force ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai toujours aucun problème avec SAFARI, c'est toujours le plus rapide, le plus pratique et le plus bo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens j'ai essayé NETSCAPE que je n'avais pas essayé sous OSX, je le trouvais trop  lourd sous OS9 et bah il a pas maigri le bougre, faut bien 15 sec pour le lancer. Nan merci


----------



## Bilbo (20 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors qu'on se force ?


Ben moi, quand j'utilise deux applications qui font la même chose parce que la première ne répond pas à tous mes besoins : je me force un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2004)

SD et SAFARI font la même chose ? Tu délires ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'insiste, moi c'est celui que je préfère, j'ai pas dit qu'il était parfait ! 

CAMINO &gt; plantogène (chez moi) et laid chez tout le monde).
NETSCAPE &gt; usine à gaz, lent au démarrage et application lourde.
Explorer  &gt; celui que je préfère après safari mais pas de navig par onglets et de killer de pop-up intégré.

SAFARI &gt; rapide, simple, beau et stable. (des ptits défauts et des problèmes avec certains sites)

Pour moi c'est comme ça !


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2004)

> Ben moi, quand j'utilise deux applications qui font la même chose parce que la première ne répond pas à tous mes besoins : je me force un peu.



Ok, j'avais pas capté que tu parlais de IE et de safari.
Là tu as raison, mais je le faisais déjà sous OS 9 avec IE et Netscape et opéra.
Il ne manque pas grand chose à Safari, j'en suis convaincu.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> SD et SAFARI font la même chose ? Tu délires ?


Toujours aussi pressé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a quatre liens dans mon message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ce que j'en dis, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Bilbo (20 Janvier 2004)

Histoire d'être un peu constructif, mes appréciations sur les divers navigateurs.

*Camino*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Bien intégré au système.[*]Stable.[*]Rapide (moteur Gecko).[*]Simple d'utilisation.[*]Utilisation des favoris confortable.[*]Bloquage des popups qui permet de gérer des sites qui sont autorisés à en faire.[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]En perpétuel développement.[*]Pose des problèmes d'affichage avec de rares sites sous Panther.[*]Pas de correction orthographiques en ligne.[*]Options pointues à faire à la main.[*]Versions françaises assez rares.[/list]Mon appréciation : l'obligation d'avoir un navigateur de secours sous Panther grève la note. Il faut lui ajouter un point sous Jaguar. *3/5*


*Firebird 0.7*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Rapide (moteur Gecko).[*]Bloquage des popups qui permet de gérer des sites qui sont autorisés à en faire.[*]Gestion des polices très fine.[*]Sait lire quasiment tous les sites (nécessité d'avoir un navigateur de secours quasi nulle).[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]En perpétuel développement.[*]Pas de correction orthographiques en ligne.[*]Options pointues à faire à la main (même méthode qu'avec Camino).[*]En anglais.[/list]Mon appréciation : un très bon navigateur réservé aux testeurs qui téléchargent souvent les dernières versions. *3/5*


*Internet Explorer*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Stable.[*]Simple d'utilisation.[*]Utilisation des favoris confortable.[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]Lent.[*]En fin de vie.[*]Produit Microsoft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [*]Affichage des polices mal lissées.[*]Pas d'onglets.[*]Pas de blocage des popups.[/list]Mon appréciation : le navigateur qui fonctionne le mieux dans Classic, mais le choix dans Mac OS X permet de trouver nettement mieux. *2/5*


*Mozilla*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Complet.[*]Stable.[*]Rapide (moteur Gecko).[*]Bloquage des popups qui permet de gérer des sites qui sont autorisés à en faire.[*]Sait lire quasiment tous les sites (nécessité d'avoir un navigateur de secours quasi nulle).[*]Gestion des polices très fine.[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]Lourd, une grosse usine à gaz.[*]Mal intégré au système, représente un univers à part à lui tout seul.[*]Pas de correction orthographiques en ligne.[*]Options pointues à faire à la main (exemple).[*]L'apparence proposée par défaut n'affiche pas les longs dialogues en entier. On est obligé de recourir à un thème très « GNU/Linux » (en bref, il est laid).[*]Installation de la langue française fastidieuse.[/list]Mon appréciation : rapide et fiable, ces deux critères font grimper la note. *4/5*


*Omniweb 4.5*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Bien intégré au système.[*]Stable.[*]Rapide (moteur WebKit, mais un peu trop vieux).[*]Simple d'utilisation.[*]Correction ortographique possible.[*]Utilisation des favoris confortable.[*]Élégant.[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]Ne fonctionne pas avec beaucoup de sites.[*]Gestion des polices manquant de finesse.[*]Pas d'onglets.[*]Payant.[/list]Mon appréciation : les sites trop nombreux qui « ne passent pas » grèvent la note. *2/5*


*Opera*
Payant : non testé.


*Safari*
Pour :<ul type="square">[*]Bien intégré au système.[*]Stable.[*]Rapide (moteur WebKit).[*]Simple d'utilisation.[*]Correction ortographique possible.[*]Utilisation des favoris confortable.[/list]Contre :<ul type="square">[*]Non achevé.[*]Ne fonctionne pas avec certains sites.[*]Gestion des polices désastreuse.[*]Impossible d'avoir la dernière version si on n'a pas la dernière version du système.[*]Importation et exportation des favoris nécessitant des logiciels tiers.[/list]Mon appréciation : l'obligation d'avoir un navigateur de secours grève la note. *3/5*



Les notes que je donne ne montrent que mon classement personnel, mais les pour et contre sont des faits. La fiabilité est pour moi un critère essentiel, c'est pour ça que je flingue souvent Safari. Cela dit, il est noté dans la bonne moyenne ; ce n'est pas une précaution diplomatique (je suis nul en ce domaine) mais bel et bien mon opinion. Tout dépend où on met ses priorités.

À+


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2004)

Il a l'air pas mal ce firebird, dommage que j'arrive pas à importer mes favoris via Igo.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air pas mal ce firebird, dommage que j'arrive pas à importer mes favoris via Igo.


Avec GoWeb tu devrais t'en sortir. Je n'ai pas testé à fond, mais cette méthode (un peu lourde, j'en conviens) marchera sans doute à tous les coups :
Télécharger et installer Mozilla.
Lancer Mozilla, puis le quitter.
Télécharger Firebird sur le site de Mozilla. Si tu veux une « nightly » (ça vaut le coup d'il), c'est là :
ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/mozilla/firebird/nightly/latest-trunk/Firebird-mac.dmg.gz
Tu exportes tes signets vers Mozilla avec GoWeb.
Tu lances Firebird. Menu « Bookmarks -&gt; Manage bookmarks », puis menu « File -&gt; Import ». Tes signets sont dans ~/Mozilla/Profiles/default/xxxxxxxx.slt/bookmarks.html.

À+


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Cool, merci ! J'avais déjà exporté mes favoris dans Mozilla donc j'ai pu les importer sans problème dans firebird.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Hum en fait... Goweb comme igo ne gère toujours pas les accents. En plus toutes les url trop longues ont été coupés et sont donc devenus inopérantes.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Janvier 2004)

Et avec Safari Bookmark Exporter, ça donne quoi ?

À+


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Yep, bien joué, ça marche


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Bon je voudrais pas ouvrir un thread pour ça mais bon... des fois je me croirais sur windoz avec OSX.
En effet, je test un peu firebird et je hop je décide de passer en mode plein écran.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super le mode plein écran... le problème c'est que maintenant j'aimerais bien la rétrécir à nouveau cette page, sauf que le coin qui permet de le faire est en dehors de l'écran !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sympa non ?
Alors sur OS9 j'aurais pu pousser la fenêtre vers le haut, mais là c'est impossible, elle bute cette conne ! Je peux plus réduire ma fenêtre !!!
Va falloir que je jette le fichier préf je crois !


----------



## JediMac (21 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon je voudrais pas ouvrir un thread pour ça mais bon... des fois je me croirais sur windoz avec OSX.
> En effet, je test un peu firebird et je hop je décide de passer en mode plein écran.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu n'as rien dans le menu "Fenêtre" qui permette de remettre tout ça en place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## bgali (21 Janvier 2004)

Il doit y avoir, en haut à gauche le bouton vert habituel à OS-X avec le jaune et le rouge 

Clique sur le vert et, théotiquement ta fenêtre va se réajuster au format de l'écran ???


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

> Clique sur le vert et, théotiquement ta fenêtre va se réajuster au format de l'écran ???



Bien vu, c'était le bouton "+" chez moi... désolé j'étais sûr de l'avoir fait...


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2004)

Pas mal Firebird, pas mal... mais c'est moche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Firebird :






Safari :


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2004)

Je suis bouré comme un coin. C'est mon pote qui m'a dit que les boutons radio différaient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petites concessions graphiques et fiabilité ou "Qu'il est beau !" et navigateur de secours, à toi de voir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## purestyle (22 Janvier 2004)

Dites, je vous trouve méga indulgent avec Safari, vous êtes archi intransigeants avec les applis du monde d'en face que vous trouvez windaubesquement buggés même si ledit bug est quasi insignifiant. 
Quand une appli windows déconne de temps en temps vous rigolez en tirant dessus à boulets rouges et en disant c'est normal c'est windows (n'est ce pas jeromemac). Quand c'est une appli sur Mac, tout est pardonné, c'est rien, ça va vite être corrigé. 
Vous trouvez stupides les gens qui utilisent des softs buggés parcequ'ils sont sous windows, alors que vous êtes en train de prouver que vous même êtes prêt à utiliser intensément un soft buggé...du moment qu'il ne vient pas de chez Microsoft. Quand on choisi Macintosh on choisi la sécurité, l'assurance que tout marche, c'est cette philosophie là qu'on veut : que ça marche. Alors si IE 5.2.3 est pour l'instant l'assurance tout risque sur OS X, le snober par "conviction religieuse" est plutôt contraire au "on veut que ça marche".
Je l'avais suggéré dans un post précédent, mais j'ai l'intime conviction que si Safari n'était pas made in Apple, peu de mac users l'utiliseraient.

C'est trop fort de lire : "moi c'est Safari et je garde IE au cas où"  "il est vrai que parfois, pour certains dl, safari merdouille et je donne un coup d'Explorer..."  "Et si vraiment ça ne va pas, c'est IE"
Suivant votre logique les gars, laissez tomber OSX et bossez sur Win95, puis si ça merdouille donnez un coup de Panther...


----------



## minime (22 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Super le mode plein écran... le problème c'est que maintenant j'aimerais bien la rétrécir à nouveau cette page, sauf que le coin qui permet de le faire est en dehors de l'écran !



En mode plein écran dans Firebird tu devrais voir de petites icones supplémentaires au fond à droite dans la barre de navigation, l'une permet de fermer la fenêtre et l'autre de la réduire. La touche F11 permet d'entrer/sortir du mode plein écran, mais dans Panther elle est assignée à Exposé par défaut.

La première fois je m'en suis sorti avec un bookmarklet : javascript:resizeTo(800,580).


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que tu as pas tout compris purestyle... mais t'insiste quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut te le dire comment que j'en ai rien à faire que SAFARI soit made in apple ???
Je crois vraiment pas que Biblo soit indulgent puisqu'il arrête pas de le critiquer.
Moi je l'ai dit c'est SAFARI que je préfère, tu comprends ? Ensuite IE, je ne m'en cache pas, l'équipe mac de kro$oft avait fait du bon boulot mais il est devenu largement vieillissant ce navigateur, pas de navigation par onglet par exemple. Je garde juste IE pour les sites pro kro$oft, les sites à la con quoi et je ne crois pas que safari soit le 1er responsable.

Si je suis indulgent avec safari c'est aussi parce qu'il est récent et que je ne l'utilise que depuis Août.

Mais j'ai pas TROUVÉ MIEUX, alors montre moi un navigateur mieux et je le prends.

J'ai pas de gros reproche à faire à safari, je lui trouve des grosses qualités avant de lui trouver des défauts, tu comprends ?

Je ne fais pas parti d'une secte, je ne suis pas un adepte de l'auto conviction non plus et je n'ai pas d'actions apple.


SAFARI chez moi est TRÈS stable, TRÈS rapide, joli et simple, je vais pas cracher dessus parce que j'arrive pas à me connecter à 2 sites daubés non ? 






ps : et si on tire facilement à boulets rouges sur merdoz, c'est de bonne guerre je crois et il y a toujours un mac user pour mettre en cause notre bonne foi.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop fort de lire : "moi c'est Safari et je garde IE au cas où"


C'est trop fort de lire « C'est trop fort ». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu mets la priorité dans la fiabilité de ta navigation, moi aussi. D'autres mettent la priorité dans l'esthétisme et l'intégration dans Mac OS X : ça se défend.

L'important est de savoir qu'il y a des alternatives, ce qu'elles apportent et les concessions qu'elles imposent. J'ai ouvert ce fil dans cet esprit et finalement il a fallu que je fasse un comparatif pour faire passer le message (enfin j'espère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Chacun choisit en fonction de ses priorités et de ses goûts et c'est heureux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purestyle, IE n'est pas le seul navigateur fiable en terme de navigation, les butineurs avec le moteur Gecko fonctionnent à merveille (excepté Camino sous Panther, sous Jaguar c'est à mon avis le meilleur), essaie-les.

À+

P.S. Je continuerai quand même à flinguer Safari à tire-larigot puisque selon mes priorités (navigation sûre) il y a de quoi.


----------



## purestyle (22 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je garde juste IE pour les sites pro kro$oft, les sites à la con quoi et je ne crois pas que safari soit le 1er responsable.



D'accord, mais t'as sûrement du remarquer qu'il y a beaucoup voire énormément de site optimisé "kro$oft" sur le web. Les problèmes d'affichage c'est nous qui nous les tapons, pas le reste de la population internet mondiale.
Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles le mieux, si à la fin de la journée tu as égrainé les nanosecondes gagnées grace à ton butineur, ok je comprends.

IE 5.2.3 marche le mieux, sauf qu'ils m'est impossible d'effacer les cookies. Safari me fait parfois des affichages de fenêtres bizarre et tout comme Netscape, je n'arrive pas à classer les signets par ordre alphabétique (alors que Netscape est supposé le faire). Bref on a beau avoir le meilleur OS de la planète, c'est pas normal qu'on galère autant avec nos browsers.


----------



## myckmack (22 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles le mieux, si à la fin de la journée tu as égrainé les nanosecondes gagnées grace à ton butineur, ok je comprends.
> 
> ...


Surtout quand on sait qu'il y a 1 milliard de nanosecondes dans une seconde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## purestyle (22 Janvier 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on sait qu'il y a 1 milliard de nanosecondes dans une seconde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CQFD


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2004)

> IE 5.2.3 marche le mieux, sauf qu'ils m'est impossible d'effacer les cookies



Bah tiens un tips ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sélectionne tous tes cookies sauf 1 et fait effacer... ça marche, c'est juste si on les sélectionne tous que ça marche po.


Sinon pour safari, concernant la vitesse ça se compte en minutes sur une journée à mon avis. De plus, je l'admet tout à fait et c'est regrettable, mais je croise pas tant de site que ça qui bug.
J'aimerais aussi avoir un navigateur parfait et j'espère que Safari dans sa prochaine mouture, le sera.


----------



## purestyle (22 Janvier 2004)

Cool merci pour le tips !! Ca marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rien ne sera jamais parfais, mais encourageons les developpeurs à toujours faire mieux (faut rouspéter et pousser des gueulantes de temps en temps)


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> CQFD


TF1 (choisi parce que je n'y vais jamais donc pas de cache) avec Mozilla 6 sec. Avec IE 11 sec. Soit une différence de 5 millards de nanosecondes.

CQFD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## purestyle (23 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> TF1 (choisi parce que je n'y vais jamais donc pas de cache) avec Mozilla 6 sec. Avec IE 11 sec. Soit une différence de 5 millards de nanosecondes.
> 
> CQFD.
> 
> ...



Pareil, mais qu'est ce qu'il est pourri leur site


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

Moi, j'ai utilisé Safari quelques minutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! pas capable de charger la seule page que je lui ai demandé ensuite, corbeille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je le regrette maintenant... mais à partir du install pckg, pas possible de l'installer... si je veux l'utiliser de nouveau, comment faire ??


----------



## Floleb7 (24 Janvier 2004)

firebird est très simple à utiliser, en lui ajoutant une extension comme tabbrowser preferences il devient tt simplement indispensable

le reste des options à devoir config soit meme à la main ne sont pas indispensables donc autant ne pas surcharger l'interface de config d'options qui ne sont interessantes que pour des cas specifiques

safari et rapide mais devori utiliser sans cesse les raccourcis pour afficher les liens en onglet c'est lourd 

et puis via un about:config dans la barre d'url on a accès à bcp d'options sans vraiment devoir fouiller dans les fichiers


----------



## bgali (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai utilisé Safari quelques minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Réinstalle ton système (panther ?) et safari sera de nouveau installé


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

Non, hélas ! j'ai jaguar !!


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Non, hélas ! j'ai jaguar !!


Alors, c'est facile : c'est par là.

Heu, hum, hum : il marche encore moins bien que sous Panther. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

ah bon ?? c'est à dire ? aucune page ne marche ou presque ??


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?? c'est à dire ? aucune page ne marche ou presque ??


Je flingue Safari à tout va, OK. Mais il ne faut pas pousser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un exemple des petites traîtrises que cette version peut faire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Cela dit, ce n'est pas un phénomène systématique, loin de là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[edit]Essaie Camino. [/edit]

À+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

sur tes 3 images, je ne vois pas bien ce qui ne va pas avec Safari...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> sur tes 3 images, je ne vois pas bien ce qui ne va pas avec Safari...


Il manque la partie de droite. Le genre de chose qu'on ne peut pas repérer quand on ne le sait pas.

À+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

pourquoi vous ne parlez pas de MSN Explorer ??


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

le site est , mais je pense là mais je pense pouvoir répondre moi même à ma question : c'est payant(je crois...)


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Mais on parle de navigateur ici, tu t'es trompé de sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MSN est un logiciel de chat.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

ah bon !! je pense pas : visiter vos services et vos sites Web préférés rapidement grâce à la nouvelle interface utilisateur intégrée et simplifiée !

si je suis total Hors-sujet, désolé !!


----------



## iteeth (18 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi, depuis quelques temps j'hésite à utiliser safari, c'est une vrai usine à plantage , il y a d'ailleurs certaines vidéos qu'il ne peux pas lire, alors j'utilise de plus en plus firefox, même si je le trouve moins esthétique.


----------



## ntx (18 Juillet 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, depuis quelques temps j'hésite à utiliser safari, c'est une vrai usine à plantage , il y a d'ailleurs certaines vidéos qu'il ne peux pas lire, alors j'utilise de plus en plus firefox, même si je le trouve moins esthétique.


Efface tes préférences et vois ce que cela donne. Safari est relativement stable en tout cas sous 10.4. Ce n'est pas normal qu'il plante sans arrêts.


----------

